#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Why does WiFi slow down over the time?

## Bhavya

Wi-Fi is the approach of the world now. Its the unseen friend that eases us, lets us to binge on YouTube in bed, and trains us to work from anywhere, anytime. Wi-Fi is therefore pretty much an essential these days. But over the time WiFi speed will slow down. Can you guys tell me the reasons why does Why does WiFi speed slow down?

----------

